# what does a scramble button do?



## mattysupra (Oct 31, 2008)

Reading about the features for my f-con pro ECU, and it says I can have a scramble button. what is it? whats it does do? 

Found it mentioned when reading about launch control, so it must be something with the launch settings, maybe?


----------



## Stachi (Jan 26, 2008)

Some Boost Controllers have a Scramble Boost Input.

When pushed, they allow a certain amount of more boost for a defined time. But I'm no FCon Expert, but I think its almost the same.

Marc


----------



## mattysupra (Oct 31, 2008)

i take it they allow for extra fuel also? Guess it changes the map then on a hks pro?


----------



## pupsi (Aug 29, 2006)

If you have some sort of manual for the HKS F-Con, I'd appreciate if you could give me a copy of some sort. I've got nothing for my ECU.


----------



## Stachi (Jan 26, 2008)

mattysupra said:


> i take it they allow for extra fuel also? Guess it changes the map then on a hks pro?


As for the FCon, I'm not sure. For the HKS EVC it's like I wrote. Say your highest boost pressure is 1.0bar, but you'd like a little more, to smoke the Chav in his Saxo even more at the lights...  You push the Scramble boost button, you boost reaches eg. 1.2bar for 15 seconds and then returns to 1.0bar. Fuelling etc. is done by the ECU, based on the more Air the turbos now suck, given that it has been mapped for that.

Someone with English as it's first language might be more able to explain it  I'd like an english FCon VPro Manual too!

Marc


----------



## kpkpkp (Dec 1, 2007)

I want a scamble button for the GTR - just in case I come up against one of them pesky 911TT with the extra power upgrade at the lights. You can't just beat a Porsche owner or he will tell all his mates his car is faster but you jumped the lights he fluffed a gear change. You have to wipe the floor with them so they know "who's the daddy" :chuckle:

Kp


----------



## jabran200 (Sep 5, 2005)

The scramble button has more to do with the boost controller not the f-con.

The f-con uses the scramble option switch as a means of activating options like launch control (although it can be setup to automatically come on). Thats what the OP is talkign about, two different things.


----------



## cleethorpes (Sep 30, 2008)

the f-con scramble seems to refer to the launch control... I have a few pdf's I got from somewhere on the net.... 

launch control pdf is 742kb... will email it to you if it's not to big..

think I'll get one before my next remap session..... it holds the revs and also can do this:

Increasing boost pressure with the 2-step launch control.

Spool up can be enhanced, especially with vehicles using large turbochargers by
retarding timing in conjunction with the 2-step rev control.
In Parameter 1 > Ignition 2 Tab, enter a negative value in the Ignition Cut
Compensation Field. When using this feature, do not allow the motor to stay on
the 2-step rev limit for extended periods of time, as this causes extremely high
exhaust gas temperature. Engine damage may occur.
NOTE:
Whenever launch control is active, the orange LED on the front panel of the HKS
F-CON V PRO will flash.
The switched, or 2-step rev control can only be used on vehicles utilizing a
transmission speed sensor. Verify that the speed sensor signal is input to Pin 58
of the F-CON harness and there is a speed reading in the Power Writer
Software’s Data Monitor.


----------



## cleethorpes (Sep 30, 2008)

just checked.. I have 11 different f-con related pdf's


----------



## cleethorpes (Sep 30, 2008)

just found this...

http://mysilvia.de/files/store/Arti...ue_84_Tech_Focus_Fitting _a_Piggyback_ECU.pdf


----------



## mattysupra (Oct 31, 2008)

cleethorpes said:


> the f-con scramble seems to refer to the launch control... I have a few pdf's I got from somewhere on the net....
> 
> launch control pdf is 742kb... will email it to you if it's not to big..
> 
> ...




intresting, where did you find that info? Or should i not ask? 

:chairshot


.


----------



## cleethorpes (Sep 30, 2008)

Someones website.. Somewhere.. Can't remember the site but I downloaded all the PDFs .. Got pinout.. Manual...allsorts.. If you need anything let me know.. The launch control sounds pretty good..


----------



## skylion (Apr 1, 2007)

If you email them to me, I'll put them on my site for everyone to access easily?

[email protected]


----------



## cleethorpes (Sep 30, 2008)

not sure it will work as the files are pretty big...but will try a couple ..let me know


----------



## tyndago (Oct 24, 2002)

Scamble button is a waste of time.

Run all the boost you can, on the fuel you can, all the time. Tune it for that fuel, and you don't need to waste your time with things like "scramble".

I think its actually an English term from WWII. Its what the fighter pilots would do so they could gain altitude quickly. That was war, and before things like electronic fuel injection. Now 60 years later, we can do things better.


----------



## cleethorpes (Sep 30, 2008)

did he get them....hasn't let me know


----------



## skylion (Apr 1, 2007)

Hi Rob,

Just put the manuals you emailed across here:

HKS Fcon V Pro Manuals

If you have any more, email them across and I'll upload more.

Best,
Shah


----------



## cleethorpes (Sep 30, 2008)

is the button a specific hks part..?? if so what's the number...

cheers..


----------



## mattysupra (Oct 31, 2008)

i dont think so, just a normal switch. 

Its talked about it the launch control pdf.


----------



## Chargedupcobra (May 1, 2021)

mattysupra said:


> reading about the features for my hks f-con pro ecu and it says i can have a scramble button? what is it? whats it do?
> 
> Found it mentioned when reading about launch control, so must be something with the launch settings maybe?


It slams the waste gate shut allowing a extra 5-10lb of boost whichever you program it for


----------

